# What does a health guarantee typically cover and for how long?



## Prettypistol (Mar 5, 2017)

What does a health guarantee typically cover and for how long? 

What if you purchase a pup from a reputable breeder and bam four years in future dogster develops a cardiac issue or debilitating genetic illness that ultimately results in death? Or what if you bring your pup home and days later they pass away from parvovirus or worse. 

How exactly would that work? Do breeders replace pups, if for example, they die prematurely from a genetic illness they tested for when doing clearances? What if a year in your pup has severe hip dysplasia or eye issues that the breeder determined 'clear'? I'm not to understanding this and it's confusing, thanks for the help.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, first thing is that no one can guarantee a living animal at all. Some breeders offer what is truly a warranty. Some do not. 
Every single breeder is different. If a warranty is important to you, you have to decide what you are comfortable with. 

Something to keep in mind is to see if the warranty requires the return of the dog. I dislike this practice as who is going to give back their pet? It is kind of a sneaky way to offer a warranty that the breeder will likely never have to honor. 

For what it is worth, I am more comfortable with no warranty from a breeder who is doing all of the standard health certificatations through OFA and has them back in the previous generations than a breeder cutting corners with health testing who offers a full money back warranty. Hip surgeries cost way more than the purchase price of a dog and I'd rather have reduced risk by a breeder doing the testing. 

All that said, these a living animals not toasters and even breeders doing everything possible to test for health issues and use only dogs with certificatations can produce dogs with problems but honestly, I think deadly issues are very rare from responsible breeders.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

To my mind, since it is OFA clearances we use to hopefully hedge our bets (and since environment is certainly a piece of it)an excellent warranty would cover heart/eyes for 13 months, and hips/elbows for 25 months. That sort of warranty also adds to the knowledge base, if the owner does the clearances that is.If a dog passes his cardiac exam at 12 months and then develops a cardiac issue, genetic component to that has already been ruled out. 
There aren't really any genetic issues that a puppy owner can't rule out by a year of age, and I would think that while every case would be different, half of the cost of the puppy seems fair, keep the puppy. If it were something like a major murmur that somehow got missed by the 8 week vet exam, then it seems fair to pay for an echo and if there is a SAS, reimburse for puppy if people want to keep him, or take him back if they don't. But a cardiac issue that comes up at 4YO in your example? I'd be sorry, but they are living creatures and the breeder who does their very best should not be held responsible over the people who care for the puppy day to day and are responsible for the environment. A dog is not something that can be created in perfection and guaranteed to remain perfect.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I received a health guarantee with my puppy, she had it posted on her website for review. Basically it was more of a protection for her. When you leave with the pup it's like a newborn baby, it's now yours to deal with. A good breeder has taken all the precautions for genetic problems and SHOULD have a vet check before leaving to their new homes. Most contracts say to take your pup to your vet within 72 hrs to make sure all is well. But I will give an example...

My breeder did all the genetic testing, she was a breeder of merit, it was in her contract the pups had seen a vet. On the way home I realized my girl was a very sick puppy. I contacted her vet for info. & weight only to be told they had never seen the puppies. I took the pup to the vet for the check up and to be microchipped. She was loaded with parasites, had coccidia, a weepy eye - the vet thought it was inverted eye lashes and wanted to do surgery and a UTI. Turns out the eye problem was genetic, my request for eye clearances finally arrived after providing the vet's information. This was actually a relief, it's nothing that requires surgery and they grow out of it. After moving on to the 3rd vet the bills were piling up pretty good. After 3 months of emails the breeder finally responded and offered to return the pup for a full refund. 

Well I'm pretty invested in this pup by now both financially and emotionally. She clearly didn't do what her contract stated and was hoping for some financial help, not all but something. How can you return your "kid" because it wasn't perfect? Should she have taken pups to vet as she claimed, absolutely. Did she break the contract, definitely. Would it have been nice to recoup say half the vet bills, most definitely. Was it worth going to court over, no. Returning the pup to recover my vet bills just didn't seem like it was worth it. Either way I was out the money and didn't want to be without the pup as well. By now she was finally getting well!

I think the health guarantee was a waste of paper and would have been happier not to have it... All the problems could have been avoided but in the grand scheme of things it could have been much worse. Moral to the story is find a good breeder, visit and get to know them. See if they will provide references. Talk to her vet. The relationship with the breeder is far more important than a piece of paper.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

I no longer "guarantee" my puppies. These are living, breathing creatures that I have done my best to bring into this world as healthy puppies. Parents (and many generations) have their clearances, and I am not one to breed to popular (or young) sires. I am honest with my puppies buyers, and I respect the fact that sometimes bad things happen to good puppies and their owners, and I try to be there for them to the best of my ability. Most of the guarantees I have seen for companion puppies from breeders that I don't consider my peers generally require that a specific food be fed, almost always requires the use of NuVet vitamins (and sometimes both have to be purchased through them or using their codes), and (the worst) the return of the dog. I don't place my dogs that don't work out as conformation dogs, so how in the world could I expect a companion home to do it?? 

Get to know your breeder. Ask questions. Find out what they expect from you and be honest about what you expect from them. If you aren't comfortable with their answers, move on.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Nobody can "Guarantee" a living thing. They can offer a warranty but that's all. Most warranties will state what is covered and for how long.


----------



## Prettypistol (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks everyone just wanted some perspective


----------

